# Part of aging, or is something wrong?



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I have a little show type siamese girl called Duchess.

When I first got her (Nov 2nd 2010), she had brown points in the usual places, but over the course of the past month, she has gained brown patches all over. I went away and came back and found she had gained one over her head, and at first I thought she was a different mouse. Now, she has the patches all over the upper part of her body and I'm wondering what on earth they mean. Is it aging, is she losing fur (I can't see any lost fur in her tank), is her diet lacking something, what is it, does anyone have the slightest clue?

When I got her, she also had the smallest hump on her back. It never stopped her doing anything, but it did worry me a little. She still has it and it still doesn't stop her, but some of the others I got with her have picked it up. I have a little family of blacks (Sirius, Ciar and Bellatrix) and so far only the doe is still alive, but she has gained a similar hump, as did at least one of her brothers, and after a few days of gaining this hump, he died. She is still alive, but appears somewhat weak.

I'm at a complete loss of what to do. Anyone's help and advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would like to see a picture of the humps/lumps before passing comment.The brown patches are simply moult marks which siamese suffer badly from.All mice get them but some such as blacks don't show them up.I have silver greys which also suffer badly from them.Sometimes referred to as being in two coats because that is literally what it is.The mouse has moulted unevenly and the old coat remains in parts along with the newly grown coat and alas the colour does not match.Selecting breeding stock that don't suffer to much and trying to keep the mice in cool non fluctuating temperatures are all you can do.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't really have any earlier pictures, just ones from the breeder I got them from, but I'll try and get some pictures of both of them asap for you Sarah.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The different coloured patches are her moulting. Agree with Sarah about pictures of the bump!


----------

